# Ilgauskas' mvp quest starts off with a bang



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who would have thought that Ilgauskas probably will have the best debut game of the season?

28 points 12 rebound midway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice line. Lucky Jermaine aint around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Someone on the Cavs forum mentioned a few weeks back that Z will tear it up this year with the new veterans and shooting on the roster. Harder for teams to double up on Z.

Z has the offensive skills to put up big numbers if given the space to work. You just need him to stay healthy and play some D.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i was gonna post this in merc cubans little dirk for mvp thread. definately a good game from him 3/4's of the way in, he had the first 8 or 10 points to start the game for the cavs, great opening performance.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

KG is on his way to a great game though. 
So is Paul Pierce.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> KG is on his way to a great game though.


Looks like we may have to wait till game 2, to get a conclusive MVP this year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

hahaha @ thread title. Classic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like we may have to wait till game 2, to get a conclusive MVP this year.


Nawww, Suns game is on.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Z's the new GOAT!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Nawww, Suns game is on.


I smell an Amare thread coming.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

god damn, theres almost a person on every team having a great game, LeBron is playing great, hit that 3 at the end of regulation, had sumthing like 30-8-3 and 2 blocks, but as i write this he just missed the 3 at the end of the double overtime, but still a good game, Iverson had a great game too, 30 points on 13/22, 6 assists, 2 boards, 2 steals 3/9 from trey, Andre Iggy was playing great, but for sum reason he barley played in the second half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad Z is on my fantasy team. 

Yeee-HAH!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> i was gonna post this in merc cubans little dirk for mvp thread. definately a good game from him 3/4's of the way in, he had the first 8 or 10 points to start the game for the cavs, great opening performance.


and why is that? is big z a topten nba player? has he consistently put up big numbers year in and year out? this is exactly the ignorant dumb stuff i be talking about


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Glad Z is on my fantasy team.
> 
> Yeee-HAH!


great minds think alike. i grabbed him in the third round too, great pick up


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> and why is that? is big z a topten nba player? has he consistently put up big numbers year in and year out? this is exactly the ignorant dumb stuff i be talking about


 i be talkin bout the fact that big z is a consistent player, who will be putting up big numbers all year. MVP worthy? no. Is dirk? no.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> great minds think alike. i grabbed him in the third round too, great pick up


How many people are in your league?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

droppinknowledge, dont take this so seriously, people dont actually think Big Z or Chris Bosh will be MVPs, they just copied ur thread because they had a good game, and Dirk won't win MVP, check his line tonite


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Big Z is averaging 35 points per game and 18 rebounds per game, but his team is averaging 0 wins per season. He won't even be considered for MVP at this rate. It's going to Ron Artest, whose team is on pace for 82-0.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Big Z is averaging 35 points per game and 18 rebounds per game, but his team is averaging 0 wins per season. He won't even be considered for MVP at this rate. It's going to Ron Artest, whose team is on pace for 82-0.


yeah ok


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Big Z is averaging 35 points per game and 18 rebounds per game, but his team is averaging 0 wins per season. He won't even be considered for MVP at this rate. It's going to Ron Artest, whose team is on pace for 82-0.


:laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> How many people are in your league?


12. it was just some public yahoo league, i dont know anybody online thus couldnt get into any private league with serious people.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> 12. it was just some public yahoo league, i dont know anybody online thus couldnt get into any private league with serious people.


He probally could have slipped yo you one more round, but it's not worth the risk of losing him.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I got him in the 7th round in a 10 team league.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

that's right. in other news, paul pierce's mvp quest also starts off with a bang. so don't forget to vote for me guys.

seriously though, big Z is probably the best prototype center in the leauge not named shaq. i expect him to put up monster stats with year as the cavs improve.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Nawww, Suns game is on.


I hate Amare!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ilgauskas did look very good tonight...hit a big baseline fade away to keep the game alive

Amare also looked good

but both of them went against NBDL competition (Z against backups, Amare against the WNBA Hawks)


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

Z ends with 35 and 18, and probably more impressive for him, he played 47 minutes. we always knew he could score, and at a legitimate, coordinated 7'3" he has to avoid the hoop to get less than 8 rebounds a night. 

man if those feet hold up (2 years and counting without injury...... don't jinx him!) he's gonna do some damage in the east. it's a contract year for him too. but don't think that he's some sort of prototype or force of nature, he's actually a throwack center. i have always seen a lot of old school celtics in his game, like a cross between the chief and mchale. he's not as strong as he can be and still falls asleep on defense sometimes, but he has improved since silas benched him last season.

i've been a fan of z's since he was a ROY candidate 7-8 years ago, but those feet always slowed him down. i shared a doctor.. well 2 degrees of seperation... and learned a little bit about his probs. the guy is 7' 3 1/2" and wears the shoes of a 6' guy (12-14 range, i think). his feet aren't big enough to handle the load and balance of his frame that's why each of them have as much metal as bone in them now.

big z might have an all-star appearance in him this year if he keeps up the good play. then again, last night he was on and everyone else but lebron and him were off, so they (smartly) just kept dumping the ball down to Z. pollard was covering him too ;-)


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Was Z ever an all-star??? I can't really remember


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> Was Z ever an all-star??? I can't really remember


Yes, he was an All-Star in 02-03. But Isiah Thomas gave insulting 3 minutes for him to play. Have any All-Star played only 3 minutes in the game?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Who would have thought that Ilgauskas probably will have the best debut game of the season?
> 
> 28 points 12 rebound midway through the 3rd quarter.


Nah the Best season debut is for K. GARNETT


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ilgauskas' mvp quest starts off with a bang*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah the Best season debut is for K. GARNETT


only cuz t-wolves won


----------

